# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Winston salem nc

## gearheart

Hi, I'm a brand spanking new learner. Are there any places in Winston Salem NC to hear live mandolins being played? Thanks

----------


## hanknc

I'm in Clemmons. If I hear of any I'll post it here.

----------


## MandoPup

I also live in Winston and know of a few places where you can hear and watch people playing mandolin.
Email me and I'll give you more information.
Ted
&lt; charliesg2003@aol.com &gt;

----------


## Mike Crater

You've got a Gibson dealership, Jackson's Music, out on Robinhood Road. That could be a focal point of the action in the area, or at least a good place to start.

----------


## jferg9

Another idea.......go to www.craigslist.org and select n carolina....then select W-S..........then post a classified and see if you can drum up 
some interst. You might find some interested mando folks that way. Good luck.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Phil Goodson

> You've got a Gibson dealership, Jackson's Music, out on Robinhood Road. That could be a focal point of the action in the area, or at least a good place to start.


==============================================
I heard that Jackson Music had moved over to Stratford Road near Hanes Mall recently, where Dixie Music used to be.

gearheart,

I'm over in Statesville. If you come up with any jams for less-than-experts, let me know. If you don't mind a little drive, there's a pretty fun jam every Saturday morning at the Cook Shack restaurant in Union Grove, just north of Statesville. A good place to strum along and try a few chops without any pressure. Mostly old time and early bluegrass and country tunes. Good place for a little breakfast too.

Phil

----------


## Mandoe

Check out Prissy Polly's, a bar-b-que restaurant on Hwy 66. Live BG bands every Thursday and Saturday nights startng around 6 pm. I played in there with Carolina Breeze a few times last year. Great food and great fun.

----------


## MandoPup

I played Prissy Polly's last night.
Had a great crowd and a lot of fun.
It's a nice place to hear/play music.
I think the owner is starting to have problems with BMI though so better check out the music while you can.

----------


## Flowerpot

Get on the High Lonesome Strings email list. They send out email notices of everything bluegrass that happens in the greater Piedmont Triad area. 

I'm also going to check out the Irish jam this Sunday at the Foothills Brewery in Winston, they've been having this the first Sun of the month 3:00 - 6:00. I may be playing fiddle, maybe mandolin, depends if I know the tunes well enough.

I love Prissy Polly's BBQ... I go there whether or not there's music going on.



http://www.highlonesomestrings.org/

----------


## drjuliushibbert

I am a new player and will be moving to Winston-Salem in a few months. I was hoping to hook up with new players and possibly an instructor if anyone is interested.

----------


## AlanN

Look up Tim Smith. He gives lessons and has the pedigree - ex-Bluegrass Cardinal.

----------


## pickloser

Less than a half hour away in Danbury. #BG bands play here often. #Scroll down for schedule. #

Good band there tonight: #36 Degrees North

http://www.priddysgeneralstore.com/

Jackson's is on Stratford: http://www.jacksonsmusic.com/

----------


## David O'Brien

There is a good jam that goes on during the warm months, outside, at Royce Flynt's property on Friday's. #Above King, NC off of Highway 66 in Stokes County. Turn onto Flynt Road, just before the Fire Station, go about 1 mile to place on the right.

----------


## 300win

Yep Royce is a neighbor of mine. Also in the Winter that jam moves to Ronnie Mabe's, but he has had some health problems this year and it ain't been going on. gearheart if you will send me your email address, I'll let you know when a jam is going on up my way. I live in Stokes county north of Winston. Sometimes I get together with some friends of mine and we pick a little. My e address is jvhooker1123@windstream.net.

----------


## drjuliushibbert

Thanks for all the information. Is Tim Smith affiliated with Jackson's music?

----------


## Orrin Star

Jeff Foxall is a tremendous Winston-Salem-based mandolin
player and teacher.

You can email him via maryjeff@mindspring.com

Orrin

----------


## Flowerpot

I don't think Tim Smith is affiliated with jackson' music. he teaches out of his home in Kernersville. If you get on the triad bluegrass email list, he advertises there, or pmail me for his number.

I've been going to the Irish session at the Foothills Brewery, lots of fun, just had one Sunday. usually the 1st Sunday of the month. I've been playing fiddle there, but plan to play mando at least half the time next session. I have a list of tunes if you want to learn some of the ones they do there.

----------


## drjuliushibbert

Flowerpot - thanks for the information. I would love to see a list of those tunes. My email is davepriest@mac.com.

----------


## csstanley

Haven't posted in a while, been busy with work and family. But looks good to be back on and seeing some familiar names. 

Didn't realize there were really this many mando pickers around me.

I'm looking to geta group together to play. Would love to jump in on a jam somewhere.

----------


## drjuliushibbert

csstanley - I would love to sit in as long as you don't mind a newbie - a least I could watch and pick up a few pointers!

----------


## CamelCity

I'm in Winston & would to get together for group play as well. Not a total newbie, but close. Been playing about a year and a half.

I can vouch for Jeff Foxall (mentioned by Orrin above), I take from him and am making good progress.

I can vouch for Orrin, too.  Took a one-day from him in Charlottesville last summer and had a great time.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Neil,

I'm in Statesville, but would drive to W-S once in a while for a jam. I took some lessons from Jeff Foxall, too. Really nice guy.

Let me know if a jam happens. I'm almost 2 years into mando.

Phil

----------


## pickloser

Third vote of confidence on Jeff Foxall. Any style. Any goal. Standard notation taught if wanted. Bluegrass, jazz, swing, irish, or classical and all points in between.

----------


## hanknc

Jeff is a monster, yet he uses his powers for the benefit of Mankind.

----------


## AlanN

and he has a nice 50's F-5.

----------


## mando-picker

Hey guys, on friday nights we have a jam at the old lambsburg va. school  from 6:30 till @ 11;00 On average theirs from 10 to 30 pickers . So far we have guys coming from k-ville, greensboro, winston,galax va., wythville, mt. airy,  its about 3 months in the making  so far so good  Its @ 15 miles from Mt. Airy NC  easy to find

----------


## AppBrookie

Tons of Bluegrass in the area, head up towards Mount Airy(:30), Galax, VA(1:10). The music is a way of life in the area.
A couple of radio stations that you can pick up from Winston: WBRF-98.1 Galax(Bluegrass everynight 6-10:30, except during WFU Games) and WPAQ AM 740 Mount Airy, Bluegrass early mornings till 10 am and from noon till 5pm.
Both of these stations have web broadcast and give out a lot of info on local music events.

----------


## spinaker

Here's the High Lonesome Strings  link. They will be switching back to outdoor meetings in April at Hagan-Stone Park, south of Greensboro.

----------


## jmwils1

New to the forum so not sure if it's ok to revive this old thread, but I've moved to the area and am looking to start playing. I've been trying to find both a store and instructor. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I went by Jackson's and they had a few Eastman and an Epiphone. It doesn't seem that there are really any stores in the area that have much of a selection.

----------


## Russ Jordan

Jeff Foxall teaches around Winston.  Great player and he has been teaching a long time.

----------

Mark Wilson

----------


## Mark Wilson

> It doesn't seem that there are really any stores in the area that have much of a selection.


I gave up trying to find mandolins on display around here and bought online. 

Depending on your time and budget needs, there are a couple of talented mandolin builders local to the area that would make getting started about as cool as it gets.

----------


## jmwils1

Thanks for the responses. I've had a Mandobird (4 string) that I've been playing for a few years. I'm looking for a more traditional instrument and would prefer an F style. Budget is under $2k so a Bernabe is out. On craigslist there is a luthier a few hours away (Jerry Mcguire) that has some nice models that fall in my range. Of course buying online is an option, but even if it was setup well I could see where things could happen in shipping. Given the age of the thread I couldn't tell if Jeff Foxall is still teaching. I'll look into that route for instruction.

----------


## outsidenote

If you are in Winston - Salem, you should plan on going to Merlefest - its coming up in about two months.  You should head over to the pickers tents.  If you are a brand new player the jamming at those tents will probably be too advanced for you but you may find someone to jam with in the camp grounds.  You should go to the tents anyway - they are run by the Wilkes Acoustic Society and I am sure someone there can help you out. Jacksons used to have a collection of high end Gibsons.  You can advertise on the board at the teaching studio at Jackson's to see if anyone wants to jam.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/basspl...ll/5689446551/
Merlefest.org

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ...It doesn't seem that there are really any stores in the area that have much of a selection.


Drive down to Statesville (45 minutes west of you) and visit 'Harry & Jeannie West' music store downtown.  Largest collection of entry level mandolins in the area and also some upper level mandos in the back room.

----------


## Mark Wilson

I started lessons with Jeff Foxall last week. Thx for the tip Russ!  Just the instructor I was looking for.

----------


## drjuliushibbert

I'm in winston as well if anyone wants to get together - I'm playing at the Calvary Baptist Easter event at Lawrence Joel Coliseum - doors open at 930 am on Easter mornign and all are welcome - if you come introduce yourself - I'm the only mandolin player - I'm curious to see what it's like to play in a building that big

----------

